# Family Limited Partnerships



## marc (Jun 14, 2011)

I found a abandoned house im lookin to squat. I looked up who owns it and it said Stevens Family Limited Partnerships. I looked up family limited partnerships and it said something about passing the house to family members so they can pay less taxes. Once they discover im squatting am i gonna be talking to someone in the family or what? im in pensacola florida and It said that the stevens family limited partnership is in chicago but i cant really find out much more information. I already started cleaning inside the house and its almost ready to start squatting.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah if they arrive to check on the house they can try to evict you but it will take about 6 months. Then they still have to prove that you weren't paying rent. Just say that one of the family members (providing you can find a real name) was renting it to you. In the meantime draft a fake rental agreement and state that rent is to be paid in cash. Scribble or better yet get someone other than yourself to scribble a sig under the landlord area and you'd be good to go for a long time. To avoid eviction proceeding (which are very expensive 1-2k) they may even off you whats referred to as "cash for keys" to just get out in 30 days. I'd do it! I'm a former Real Estate agent who specialized in foreclosures and saw a lot of this. Just be careful. Any other advice message me.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 2, 2011)

you can get generic lease agreement forms from almost any office supply store.


----------



## dprogram (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't know you Matt but you are awesome. My name is Matt as well.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 3, 2011)

dprogram said:


> I don't know you Matt but you are awesome. My name is Matt as well.



awww... shucks  thanks man (blushing!)


----------

